# How to book a lower level roomette online?



## Jess (Nov 7, 2017)

If I choose passenger type "adult with disability" will that get me a lower level roomette or do I need to call them for that? Thanks...


----------



## Maglev (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi Jess!

I would give Amtrak a call to request a lower-level room. There is no way to select a Roomette on-line.

Let us know how your planning and trip goes!


----------



## Jess (Nov 7, 2017)

My trip's almost a year away, I will do as you suggest. I just thought since they have that disability category listed it might have something to do with where they'd put me. I'm not terribly disabled but negotiating stairs, especially with a carryon, is difficult.

Part of my issue got resolved, though, when I found out there is no upper level on a viewliner, which is one part of the trip!

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 7, 2017)

There is a handicap room on the lower level. But if you don’t need it, then you’ll need to call to get a regular room.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 7, 2017)

The fare is listed to allow for the disability discount. However, if you require the H-Room or on a Superliner a lower level room, you should call an agent. Otherwise you get whatever thr computer selects.


----------



## Jess (Nov 8, 2017)

Understood - thanks everyone.


----------



## pvd (Nov 8, 2017)

There are a number of disabilities that do not have mobility limitations so an automatic assignment to the lower level might not be desirable.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you are booking on the Viewliner (East Trains) everything is on the same level. The western trains and Cap Ltd. are the bi-level Superliners. To request a specific room or location, you will need to call Amtrak for assistance.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 8, 2017)

Almost always nice people. Great people late evening who will spend the time to help you (or just talk about the weather), no extra fee to call someone, no deliberately making you wait so you give up and use the online system, much more flexible system than what can be done online, able to answer questions, allow you to select rooms and upper/lower level, work to find you more convenient rooms when you need multiple rooms you want close or across from one another, offer suggestions on alternatives, can remind you that you are making the return one day after arrival and not the 8 days you told the agent in a comment, explain to you that there are no lower level rooms on that Viewliner you are taking and never crashed while I was talking to them. Why would anyone use the web page to actually book things unless you know exactly what you want, when you want it and don't accidentally type in the wrong information and have no special requests or needs?


----------



## jebr (Nov 10, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> Almost always nice people. Great people late evening who will spend the time to help you (or just talk about the weather), no extra fee to call someone, no deliberately making you wait so you give up and use the online system, much more flexible system than what can be done online, able to answer questions, allow you to select rooms and upper/lower level, work to find you more convenient rooms when you need multiple rooms you want close or across from one another, offer suggestions on alternatives, can remind you that you are making the return one day after arrival and not the 8 days you told the agent in a comment, explain to you that there are no lower level rooms on that Viewliner you are taking and never crashed while I was talking to them. Why would anyone use the web page to actually book things unless you know exactly what you want, when you want it and don't accidentally type in the wrong information and have no special requests or needs?


From my perspective, because I know what I want and I want to be able to just do it myself? It's also easier to compare days and I can confirm everything visually instead of having to make sure I'm hearing the agent correctly.

From Amtrak's perspective, cost. It's way cheaper to have someone book online than to use an agent.

But yes, if someone wants a specific room, they'll need to call in because Amtrak doesn't have that ability online.


----------



## chakk (Nov 10, 2017)

When in a roomette on the lower level of a Superliner, I prefer room 14, which is somewhat darker at night (no second interior window) and more private. But overall, I prefer roomettes 2-6 on the upper level.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

